# ID please



## Trewin (Feb 3, 2016)

This one is i think a Lozenge marked dragon but is alot paler than pictures iv seen.






Thanks


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 4, 2016)

The last one looks like Ctenophorus cristatus. Where were they found?

- - - Updated - - -

The second one looks like Ctenophorus pictus judging by the pattern


----------



## Trewin (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh sorry forgot to mention, first one was fun in goldfields area just into WA, second was on the Nullarbor and forget where the last one was found.


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 4, 2016)

1. Ctenophorus scutulatus - Lozenge Dragon - dark brown blotches on light brown/orange background on dorsal surface;

2. Ctenophorus pictus - Painted Dragon - rather distinct colour and pattern;

3. Ctenophorus cristatus - Crested Dragon - the nostrils on the lizard depicted appear to face outwards.


----------



## Trewin (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

